# When can a baby pigeon eat solid food?



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

-PigeonTalk-

When can a baby pigeon eat solid food? I have a 9 day old baby pigeon who was abandoned by it's Dad and as all of you may know, the mum will stop feeding it at some point. Can i feed it budgie seed mix now or should i wait another day or two? Thank you. 

-Pige0nL0ver-


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

when it will be 15 days old. Here is a link for some information..http://www.pigeonracingpigeon.com/2011/03/04/care-of-the-abandoned-racing-pigeon-hatchling-part-2-feeding/


----------

